# Nice stories



## gaia66 (Aug 8, 2006)

I will start ICSI in the New Year. I don't know what to think or expect, I have been going through internet and postings to see what I can do to make things better, what to take, what to do, what to think. I think fate will tell.
However, I just want to share with you two uplifiting bits of information, take them as you like. One is that I started hoola hooping and I got addicted. I do it at home, my partner loves it and we have great laughs hoola hooping around the house (he does it as well now), it is mood enhancing and good for the body. I am also secretly covinced that it massages and inspires my internal organs (;-))

The second bit is that my greatgrandmother, who passed away at the grand age of 98, had her last pregnancy (natural of course, and sadly unwanted) at 49.
So there you go.
Have a great Christmas and lots of love.
Gaia


----------



## Ann_P (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Gaia66

Just wanted to say WOW! ...Your great grandmother! Good ol gal eh? I thought 50 years ago they didn't still 'do it' at that age! I know we do now of course, but it was more a case of 'lie back & think of England' then wasn't it? Your Great Grandfather must've been one of those that knew what they were doing  ...

Gives us all hope, anyway. 49 and without intervention. Fantastic. Any ideas what her secret was? Was she a hoola-hoop queen too? Maybe thats it!

Ann x


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

I asked my gyno what the oldest patient using her own eggs was and she told me 50 years old. But wow having someone in your family at the age is great news for you I imagine.


----------



## gaia66 (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, actually the nice bit was just about been able to conceive at that age, nice for us, as it is....she had been pregnant 18 (!!!!) times in her life and had 11 born and living children, however, they were very poor, and her husband was an alchoholic and use to beat her up...so there you go. Secrets? She definitely didn't have any time for hoola hooping...

On a cheerful note, so, it is possible, even when you are stressed out ;-)

Kisses
Gaia


----------

